# Any Americans in London?



## Rosalindlevine1

Are you pregnant and due in March, April, or May?

Are you American and living in London or the home counties?

Nutopia TV are looking for American moms who would like to appear in an exciting new television series about the science of babies.

Learn first hand about your baby's development in an entertaining and informative way, and celebrate the first year of their life.

If this excites you, we'd love to hear from you so please e mail babies(at)nutopia.com with your name, telephone number, location, and due date, and a member of the production team will get in touch.

Nutopia is an award winning television production company based in London. Best known for making high end, international documentary series.


----------

